# question



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

do yall sniff your wifes underwear? Just something that came up in another thread that made me go .... Hmmmm:scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

janesmith said:


> do yall sniff your wifes underwear? Just something that came up in another thread that made me go .... Hmmmm:scratchhead:


:rofl:

Yeah, I also hang it on my car's rear mirror and bring it to work for my workers to have sniffle :smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

janesmith said:


> do yall sniff your wifes underwear? Just something that came up in another thread that made me go .... Hmmmm:scratchhead:


I have no idea who on earth would do this other than a pervert or control freak who got off on this. 
I read here many months ago of a woman who when she walked through the door, the husband insisted on sniffing her underwear (while they were still on) to see if she was cheating. She wasn't but no doubt he was, as normal people don't have that level of suspicion unless they themselves are doing the same thing. Apparently he had been doing that for years and it really hurt her/made her feel degraded.
If that would have happened one time to me, while he was down there sniffing away, I would have locked my knee in an upwards thrust to make contact with his jaw. But that's just how I role.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a fetish. At one point, a long time ago, one could actually buy used ladies underwear on ebay, untill ebay banned it LOL


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> It's a fetish. At one point, a long time ago, one could actually buy used ladies underwear on ebay, untill ebay banned it LOL



For some, maybe. In the case of the wife I mentioned, it was about control, fear and more control and it hurt her deeply. She posted that she felt like property and was afraid of him. It was awful and he would have lasted about 5 seconds with my knee.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> It's a fetish. At one point, a long time ago, one could actually buy used ladies underwear on ebay, untill ebay banned it LOL


LOL!!!!

Hell I can't believe folks can keep a straight face in this thread :rofl:


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

BTW this fetish is huge in Japan.

Used Panties Vending Machines


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Brennan said:


> For some, maybe. In the case of the wife I mentioned, it was about control, fear and more control and it hurt her deeply. She posted that she felt like property and was afraid of him. It was awful and he would have lasted about 5 seconds with my knee.


Totally agree with you there.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yeah, I also hang it on my car's rear mirror and bring it to work for my workers to have sniffle :smthumbup:



:rofl: that was a TOTALLY serious question lmoa:rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I asked my husband if he would like to sniff my underwear, he said 

HELL NO!

:rofl:

I like to sniff his sack!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> BTW this fetish is huge in Japan.
> 
> Used Panties Vending Machines


And they are expensive, university students make good money by selling their one day old underwear!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I.... I.... I cant even go there...

well I suppose an honest answer will be sort of....

wait let me define... the ONLY instance was sometimes one of us have to do "sink laundry"...

so when you're washing out small garments in the sink, I may give a sniff test to make sure all the stank is out...


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

What guy doesn't love the smell of vag???


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Atholk said:


> What guy doesn't love the smell of vag???


i totally hear u dude (btw lots of dudes wont fight through the furry jungle) but loving the smell of a good swampy one is different than sniffing ur wifes dirty draws,lmao. not that i that i think there is anything wrong with inhaling day old couch juice, but i was just wondering how many are into this:rofl:


----------

